

Real-time path traced Brigade demo at Siggraph - printer
http://raytracey.blogspot.nl/2012/08/real-time-path-traced-brigade-demo-at.html

======
taixzo
What hardware is this running on? Is it feasible to do something like this on
mid-range computers?

